

Unstructured Thoughts on Making Websites - antiform
http://emiller.info/making-websites.html

======
shawndrost
Markus Frind might be the Michael Jordan of entrepreneurship: the example of a
one-man ad-supported multimillionaire has led a lot of people to follow a
difficult path, as Jordan's example led millions of kids to make playing pro
basketball the focus of their life. It gets a lot easier when you have a
cofounder and you do something that people want to pay you for, so keep that
in mind when you're making your plans.

------
gcv
Sounds like the author followed the YC mantra, and managed to make a couple of
things which people liked. Then, he couldn't figure out how to market it. I
think this is where (something like) YC could have given him a huge boost,
with that initial announcement on TechCrunch. Almost sounds like a textbook
example of why a marketing-oriented cofounder would have been useful.

------
prakash
reminds me a bit of Cringley's: Commandos, Infantry, and Police.

<http://www.codinghorror.com/blog/archives/000025.html>

~~~
LogicHoleFlaw
I had not seen that before. It really resonated with me. My current situation
is perfect for police. But that's not where my calling is. I want to be a
commando.

------
paraschopra
Seriously unstructured. Initially when I was reading the article, it seemed to
be making sense but later it goes completely haywire.

Overall this is what feeling I get after reading the article: maybe Evan has
got bored of all the things he did and wants to do something exiciting now.
What exciting? He doesn't know.

------
pxlpshr
When change got stuck in office coke machine, upon handing over the keys
Michael Dell said he learned the most important thing to building a successful
business: how to delegate.

